# ASUS PRIME B350M-A [unlocked BIOS] v5220



## jSON (Dec 16, 2019)

*I AM NOT LIABLE IF YOU END UP BRICKING YOUR MOTHERBOARD, but have fun ;P*

*Latest BIOS as of 12-16-2019 - ASUS B350M-A 5220*
  - Small typos corrected in UI

*--CHANGES IN AI TWEAKER--*
  - Now shows SB Clock Spread Spectrum (Disabled by Default)
  - Enabled BCLK Frequency edit (100 Default - 90 to 300 scale)
  - Enabled FCLK Frequency edit (Auto Default)
  - Enabled NB Frequency edit
  - Enabled EPU Power Saving Mode (Disabled by Default)
  - Enabled Precision Boost Overdrive
  - Enabled TDP Configuration
  - Enabled VDDP Voltage edit

*--CHANGES IN DRAM TIMING CONTROL--*
  - Enabled the following;
  Txs
  Tref
  Tmod
  Trcpage
  Tzqcs
  Tzqoper
  Tstag
  Tvrefdq
  Ddllk
  Data Drive Strength
  DQS Drive Strength
  Processor On-Die Termination
  CKE Setup Time
  CKE Fine Delay
  CS/ODT Setup Time
  CS/ODT Fine Delay
  Address/Command Setup Time
  Address/Command Fine Delay
  CLDO VDDP Voltage
  Memory P-State

*--CHANGES TO PBO--*
  - Enabled edit of PPT - TDC - EDC Limits

*--CHANGES TO ADVANCED--*
  - Enabled CPU Configuration
  - Enabled ACPI Settings
  - Enabled Chipset Common Options
  - Enabled APM Configuration
  - Enabled PCI Subsystem Settings
  -Enabled Customer Tailor Menu

*--CHANGES TO CPU CONFIGURATION--*
  - Enabled PSS Support Config
  - Enabled P-State Adjustment
  - Enabled PPC Adjustment

*--CHANGES TO ON-BOARD DEVICE CONFIG--*
  - Enabled CPU PCIe Lanes Unlocked (Disabled by Default)
  - Enabled PCIeX16 Bandwidth Configuration (Only 8X or M.2 Raid)
  - Serial Port now DISABLED by Default
  - Enabled PCI Devices Common Settings

*--CHANGES TO QFAN CONFIGURATION--*
  - Enabled Allow Fan Stop (Disabled by Default)

*--CHANGES TO BOOT--*
  - Enabled toggle of PS/2 Device Support
*DOWNLOAD [MODDED + STOCK]





						ASUS B350M-A 5220 Modified - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




[[[CAN BE FLASHED WITH 'AFUDOS j5220u~1.rom /GAN' or your preferred method, this is just how I've done it.]]]
[[[CAN BE FLASHED WITH 'AFUDOS j5220u~1.rom /GAN' or your preferred method, this is just how I've done it.]]]*
_*[[[CAN BE FLASHED WITH 'AFUDOS j5220u~1.rom /GAN' or your preferred method, this is just how I've done it.]]]*_


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 16, 2019)

Request:
Can you post before and after bios screen shots of what you've modded or unlocked so people can view it?

Sounds like you've tested this modded bios.

Do any of these settings help with increased performance and if so which ones work best that where modded or unlocked.

Thanks in advance,
Shrimp 
p.s.
( I have a B450M-A so cannot test this bios)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 16, 2019)

jSON said:


> *[[[CAN BE FLASHED WITH 'AFUDOS j5220u~1.rom /GAN' or your preferred method, this is just how I've done it.]]]*
> _*[[[CAN BE FLASHED WITH 'AFUDOS j5220u~1.rom /GAN' or your preferred method, this is just how I've done it.]]]
> [[[CAN BE FLASHED WITH 'AFUDOS j5220u~1.rom /GAN' or your preferred method, this is just how I've done it.]]]
> [[[CAN BE FLASHED WITH 'AFUDOS j5220u~1.rom /GAN' or your preferred method, this is just how I've done it.]]]*_
> ...



Do you really need eleventeen can be flashed warnings?


----------



## jSON (Dec 17, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Do you really need eleventeen can be flashed warnings?


Nah, you're right. Just some people in this world choose to not read anything and just install/download things. I removed the top stack.
I'll get a few pics here shortly!


----------



## jSON (Dec 18, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Request:
> Can you post before and after bios screen shots of what you've modded or unlocked so people can view it?
> 
> Sounds like you've tested this modded bios.
> ...


Per request, though I really should have done this before. Those in brackets [ ] are the added options.



---To go with the BIOS screens, here is HWinfo---


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Dec 18, 2019)

Looks fun, might pick up one of these just to misuse it...


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

How do you flash this, and how can you have a 100mhz bus speed?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Dorx86 said:


> How do you flash this, and how can you have a 100mhz bus speed?


The processor is 100mhz bus time 40x for example would be 4000mhz. That's how they are designed now.

You flash the bios using the easy flash utility in bios. You access the rom from a thumb-drive.

I do not suggest you try this if you have no idea what's going on.....


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> The processor is 100mhz bus time 40x for example would be 4000mhz. That's how they are designed now.
> 
> You flash the bios using the easy flash utility in bios. You access the rom from a thumb-drive.
> 
> I do not suggest you try this if you have no idea what's going on.....


I've flashed the bios before using the flash utility in the bios. But doesn't this require a special way to flash the modded version?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Dorx86 said:


> I've flashed the bios before using the flash utility in the bios. But doesn't this require a special way to flash the modded version?


No sir, you can flash the same way you flash any rom to the board. You can even change the name of the bios (sometimes required) if you so wish or need to.


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> No sir, you can flash the same way you flash any rom to the board. You can even change the name of the bios (sometimes required) if you so wish or need to.


Oh, I have this motherboard and for whatever its pretty locked. This will allow me to set p-states.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Dorx86 said:


> Oh, I have this motherboard and for whatever its pretty locked. This will allow me to set p-states.


The file name is j5220unlocked.rom

You may have to change it to .cap if it won't install.

If the board bricks, use the Disk that came with the board to recover the bios.

edit: put this modded bios here in case the google drive link ever breaks. I scanned it already, it's safe.


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> The file name is j5220unlocked.rom
> 
> You may have to change it to .cap if it won't install.
> 
> If the board bricks, use the Disk that came with the board to recover the bios.


Okay thanks, will let you know if it worked.



Dorx86 said:


> Okay thanks, will let you know if it worked.


Using the bios flash utility didn't work, i got an error message saying "Not a proper bios file"



ShrimpBrime said:


> The file name is j5220unlocked.rom
> 
> You may have to change it to .cap if it won't install.
> 
> ...


I think the only way to do is with _AFUDOS_



Dorx86 said:


> Okay thanks, will let you know if it worked.
> 
> 
> Using the bios flash utility didn't work, i got an error message saying "Not a proper bios file"
> ...


UPDATE: It worked, used this youtube tutorial 







. The only issue ive spotted is that the yellow light that fades near the audio capacitor does not turn on.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Dorx86 said:


> I think the only way to do is with _AFUDOS_
> 
> 
> UPDATE: It worked, used this youtube tutorial
> ...



Would change from .rom to .cap for bios installation without fudos. Also with .cap, you'd name it similar to the original to avoid those errors.

Glad you got it working!! I hope someone does this for the B450M-A!!


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Would change from .rom to .cap for bios installation without fudos. Also with .cap, you'd name it similar to the original to avoid those errors.
> 
> Glad you got it working!! I hope someone does this for the B450M-A!!


I think I did try that at first, didn't work. You can only do it this way.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Interesting, the original post states you can use any method and that should be true. 
No matters, Afudos worked and you're unlocked.

How do you like it? P-states working as you where hoping?


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Interesting, the original post states you can use any method and that should be true.
> No matters, Afudos worked and you're unlocked.
> 
> How do you like it? P-states working as you where hoping?


Haven't messed around with that yet, and the LED lights do work lol i was just being dumb. The Bus Speed is still fluctuating from 99.7-99.8 even tho I set the BCLK to 102. Any suggestions?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Dorx86 said:


> Haven't messed around with that yet, and the LED lights do work lol i was just being dumb. The Bus Speed is still fluctuating from 99.7-99.8 even tho I set the BCLK to 102. Any suggestions?



Turn off cpu spread spectrum if option is available.

System specs too if you can. Look to update in your profile.


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Turn off cpu spread spectrum if option is available.


Its off by default.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Dorx86 said:


> Its off by default.



No other suggestions. 
My B450-I 2700x won't do a single 101mhz. 
Always below 100mhz frequency. 
Drops even more if under-volted too far manual oc.


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> No other suggestions.
> My B450-I 2700x won't do a single 101mhz.
> Always below 100mhz frequency.
> Drops even more if under-volted too far manual oc.


Lol well I changed the BCLK to 90 and it still budged at 99.8. So idk.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Locked board with unlocked settings doesn't always mean they will actually work. I've seen this on video cards too. 

Keep playing around with it. 

Note the things that do and don't work so jSON can make corrections and or remove non working items. No sense having them if they are inop.


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Locked board with unlocked settings doesn't always mean they will actually work. I've seen this on video cards too.
> 
> Keep playing around with it.
> 
> Note the things that do and don't work so jSON can make corrections and or remove non working items. No sense having them if they are inop.


Yeah true, hopefully jSON sees this.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

He will. (that means you have to come back to TPU HAAHAHAAAHAA!!!!)
Make a list and post it here later would be ideal information sharing.

So far we have reference frequency adjustments are inop. What else?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 20, 2019)

Having to use AFDOS (BUpdater, etc. in DOS) or whatever EFI Flash utility your MB Manufacturer supports is almost always required with modified BIOS files because the Built in BIOS Flash utility checks to make sure it is a Valid version from the MB manufacturer.
Using a DOS Flash utility avoids that check. 

PS
Here are a bunch of Modified BIOS files 1usmus posted:








						Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly
					

On this page I will publish modified bios   Changes:  - unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +) - SOC OVERCLOCK VID (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +) - unlocked AMD_CBS + sub menu - unlocked additional DRAM parameters  - unlocked VDDP voltage -...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Having to use AFDOS (BUpdater, etc.) or whatever DOS flash utility your MB Manufacturer supports is almost always required with modified BIOS files because the Built in BIOS Flash utility checks to make sure it is a Valid version from the MB manufacturer.
> Using a DOS Flash utility avoids that check.



True true. Could be as simple as the size difference when checked too. good point.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 20, 2019)

I mean, that's not strictly true either.  But it may be on AMD, I don't know, I only mod Intel bioses lately and you have almost exclusively windows flashers there.

That being said, glad to see someone else who mods bioses showed up here.


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

Soooo...this doesn't have the PStates. I literally can not find it. Seems like he enabled everything but the Pstates(zen common options) lol.


----------



## jSON (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback all, taking note now of things that aren't working. So far it's P-States (Zen Common Options), BCLK, Frequency Adjustments (provide more detail on that if you can please).

As for the actual size of the BIOS file, it has to be 2kb smaller to work, that is without the security signature from AMI/AMD. I've actually tried flashing with AMI's windows utility, it fails as well for the same reason. Only AFUDOS or AFUGAN are to my knowlege, the way to flash a modified rom without that signing.

Will get back to you all with an update on a fix to these issues soon!

[EDIT] Yeah, forgot to mention I turned off the audio lane PCB lighting by default, was just personal pref. but it can be re-enabled.

[EDIT] [EDIT] Alright, CBS is enabled. Here's a few shots for everyone while I work out BCLK and frequency setting issues.


Stay tuned!

UPDATE! Added AMD CBS options
Added to the same folder as the former version, named 'j5220ulockedv2.zip'. I've included AFUDOS and a .txt with the exact command to flash the bios correctly. I do recommend that you reset yours to default settings before flashing the new modified version (can't be too safe).

*





						ASUS B350M-A 5220 Modified - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




ALT LINK: https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/a/#/s/5F94CFAF760D4D689E155A155CA498F14*

Looks like BCLK and frequency options just needed DOCP to be enabled, though if you have a different issue please let me know!


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

jSON said:


> Looks like BCLK and frequency options just needed DOCP to be enabled, though if you have a different issue please let me kno


I have DOCP for the ram enabled but the Bus Speed is still at 99.8.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2019)

@jSON, I know this is not a Ryzen request, but is there any way of adding the cpu core unlocker feature (for Phenom 2 series) from an Asus TUF Sabertooth 990FX 1.0 or ROG Crosshair IV to a TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Dorx86 said:


> I have DOCP for the ram enabled but the Bus Speed is still at 99.8.


Reference clock and memory are sperate. Over clock memory does not affect bus clocks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Reference clock and memory are sperate. Over clock memory does not affect bus clocks.



Yup DOCP on my board allows me to go to 2400, i would need to up bus speed after to affect memory speed...


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Reference clock and memory are sperate. Over clock memory does not affect bus clocks.


Okay.... so how exactly will I achieve that 100mhz for the bus speed? I have enabled DOCP and bus speed still at 99.7 - 99.8mhz.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Disable spread spectrum


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Disable spread spectrum


Its disabled by default.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Dorx86 said:


> Okay.... so how exactly will I achieve that 100mhz for the bus speed? I have enabled DOCP and bus speed still at 99.7 - 99.8mhz.
> 
> View attachment 139945


Thats a normal reading. 
Your board cannot increase past 100mhz bus clocks which youve already tried. 

Cpu multiplier oc only.


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Thats a normal reading.
> Your board cannot increase past 100mhz bus clocks which youve already tried.
> 
> Cpu multiplier oc only.


If that's the case, quite tragic.
I've tried to lower it and it won't lower either so I really don't know.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Dorx86 said:


> If that's the case, quite tragic.



Intel is the same way and has been for longer than AMD. 
Less than 1mhz bus frequency you will never notice performance issues. Very minor.


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Intel is the same way and has been for longer than AMD.
> Less than 1mhz bus frequency you will never notice performance issues. Very minor.


Maybe @jSON has a response to this.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Dorx86 said:


> Maybe @jSON has a response to this.


Will be the same as mine.

Past 100mhz you face no posts, instability and possible corruption.


----------



## jSON (Dec 21, 2019)

Will have to agree with @ShrimpBrime on that one for the most part. I'm able to boot at 107Mhz; it only had any effect on memory speed, DDR4 3000 bumped to 3022 or some odd number. Couldn't pass CBR20 at all.



-- Though who do I trust for BUS Speed... HWinfo or ASUS...


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 21, 2019)

You would trust Cpu-Z


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2019)

jSON said:


> Will have to agree with @ShrimpBrime on that one for the most part. I'm able to boot at 107Mhz; it only had any effect on memory speed, DDR4 3000 bumped to 3022 or some odd number. Couldn't pass CBR20 at all.View attachment 139988
> 
> -- Though who do I trust for BUS Speed... HWinfo or ASUS...View attachment 139989











						ASUS PRIME B350M-A [unlocked BIOS] v5220
					

Having to use AFDOS (BUpdater, etc.) or whatever DOS flash utility your MB Manufacturer supports is almost always required with modified BIOS files because the Built in BIOS Flash utility checks to make sure it is a Valid version from the MB manufacturer. Using a DOS Flash utility avoids that...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 22, 2019)

Random question @jSON, is it possible to use ASUS Aura on this board?


----------



## jSON (Dec 22, 2019)

Not really quite sure on that @Dorx86 but I'll check, as it does have the header for it


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 22, 2019)

jSON said:


> Not really quite sure on that @Dorx86 but I'll check, as it does have the header for it


Yeah please check.


----------



## jSON (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks like it may work, don't have any AURA-enabled things to test but yeah, looks to be functional. @Dorx86
You'll just need to get the actual software from the strix B350 board like I did. If anyone can confirm, would be appreciated!


----------



## Deleted member 193256 (Dec 22, 2019)

jSON said:


> Looks like it may work, don't have any AURA-enabled things to test but yeah, looks to be functional. @Dorx86
> You'll just need to get the actual software from the strix B350 board like I did. If anyone can confirm, would be appreciated!
> View attachment 140099


I have a LED strip that I got from amazon I’m not sure if that has AURA. Also what AURA version is that?


----------



## jSON (Dec 23, 2019)

*1.3.13.0 @Dorx86 *


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> @jSON, I know this is not a Ryzen request, but is there any way of adding the cpu core unlocker feature (for Phenom 2 series) from an Asus TUF Sabertooth 990FX 1.0 or ROG Crosshair IV to a TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0?



@jSON


----------



## jSON (Dec 23, 2019)

If you don't mind linking me a BIOS, I'll take a look at it @eidairaman1


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2019)

I will get you 2 links

Please use this bios series or the other as a template to get the Phenom 2 Core unlocker from





						CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z - Support
					






					www.asus.com
				









						SABERTOOTH 990FX - Support
					






					www.asus.com
				




If You can, please implement all of the Phenom 2 Core Unlocking functions from the 2 boards above into this bios series






						SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 - Support
					






					www.asus.com
				




Maybe even for these bios too after the R2.0 is done Thank you






						SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 - Support
					






					www.asus.com
				












						TUF SABERTOOTH 990FX R3.0  BIOS & FIRMWARE | Motherboards | ASUS USA
					

TUF SABERTOOTH 990FX R3.0, equipped AMD 990FX/SB950 chipset and AM3+ socket, contains an impressive assortment of TUF-crafted features, including AURA lighting control, it is able to control the onboard RGB in exclusive AURA software; ASUS SafeSlot is is the PCIe slot reinvented by ASUS and...




					www.asus.com
				






jSON said:


> If you don't mind linking me a BIOS, I'll take a look at it @eidairaman1



@jSON


----------



## jSON (Dec 27, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I will get you 2 links
> 
> Please use this bios series or the other as a template to get the Phenom 2 Core unlocker from
> 
> ...


Gathering the linked files now, can't promise anything I do will work since I have 0 test boards. Will post in a few with a pass or fail on this one


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2019)

jSON said:


> Gathering the linked files now, can't promise anything I do will work since I have 0 test boards. Will post in a few with a pass or fail on this one



If i had the coding skill I would do it myself but I don't

@Bones @Mr.Scott @ShrimpBrime @storm-chaser y'all got a sabertooth 990fx r2.0 laying around?


----------



## jSON (Jan 5, 2020)

Not gotten around to it yet, but will eventually


----------



## jSON (Sep 20, 2020)

Just popped in my head for a sec. I never forgot to at least attempt to fulfil the request @eidairaman1 just been getting reality to the face a lot recently as I'm sure most have  
For sure a no-go on my end; maybe there's someone that'd have more technical insight in older chipsets and ROMs?


----------

